# can i play xbox360 on my laptop via vga?



## sokhum (May 17, 2007)

hi, i have an inspiron 9300 and it comes with a vga port. now, i have an xbox 360 and i bought a vga cable for it and i connected the wires to the vga port on my laptop. it doesn't seem to be displaying my xbox. 

so, i would like to know: 1.a. is it even possible to use my laptop as a monitor for my xbox360 via vga cables.

1.b and if so, how?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm going to assume that you are not kidding with this question. The laptop VGA port is to enable you to use an external monitor instead of the laptops built in display.


----------



## stevecampoli (Nov 16, 2006)

yes it would be possible to use your laptop as the monitor, in stores you can buy a xbox to vga adapter, the wire which says "tv" or hdtv" has a monitor extensino at the end...


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I would be interested in knowing if that xbox to vga adapter would allow the laptop display to be utilized for what sokhum is attempting to do. If it works please post here and let us know.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it will only display the output to be honest, if it actually allows the computer to directly input data directly back to the XBOX and display the output too, i will a very suprised man. In short, i think what you want is not possible, though you would be able to display the output but not directly manipulate the data from PC to XBOX.

Nick.


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd agree with Maverick on this. I think you would need to have a special card installed on your laptop in order to be able to do what you want (like the TV cards for pc - you can use them to have the TV image displayed on the pc monitor).
the VGA socket on your laptop serves, as alwrmc correctly said previously, to enable you to use an extra monitor (or alternative monitor) for your laptop. 

However, I reckon you'd have no problem having the laptop's monitor's image displayed on the XBOX


----------

